# Don't make fun of my Paint skills, but...



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think dark brown looks best. The first one might look better in more of a light brown rather than tan. 

So either a light or dark brown would probably be okay. Of course color is the least concern when buying a saddle.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm honestly liking the sleek look of black-saddle-on-black-horse.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the light oil looks the best, then the darker one. Not a fan of black tack on black horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My vote is for the dark oil!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I like the third one.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the black tack + black horse. You can use your saddle pad/boots/other accessories to change up the look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the first one the best!


----------



## JustPickOne (Oct 17, 2013)

Skijoring said:


> Hi!
> This is just for fun. Ignoring the white fuzz and pixels and all the other stuff I couldn't avoid because I don't have access to Photoshop, which of the 3 color saddles in the attached pic do you think a black horse looks best in? Thanks!


The black, with a brilliant purple pad and bridle and breast collar set.


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha, thanks! You're not making this easy but at least I know none of them are completely hideous . My ulterior motive in asking is that I have spent 6 months researching western saddles for trail riding and skijoring and have finally narrowed it down to 2, both of which I think would be an excellent fit for my horse and for me, but I'm finding it impossible to narrow it down any further. I called both companies and neither carry saddles in tack shops anywhere near me so I can't try them out and am forced to buy online and just hope I make the right choice (or face return shipping and restocking fees). 

So as 4Horses posted, color is the least concern when buying a saddle, and she's absolutely right, but I'm out of deciding factors to help me make my decision, because both saddles seem to fit the bill! The top saddle is a barrel racing saddle and only comes in that light tan which I think is gorgeous. The other saddle is a trail saddle and comes in brown but I can have it made in black. My horse is a black old-style Morgan. Anyway, I just wanted to see if anyone said "Eewwwwww!" to any of them but it seems to be split pretty evenly among you (and in my mind!)


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I really like the black.
It give a tailored, custom look


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the light oil, as color goes. But, the trail saddle and barrel will feel differently. the barrel will tend to hold you in more. fine, if that's what you want. But, not so good for going up and down hills, where you need to lean forward and backward. and , for someone like me who has a "belly" out in front, the barrel saddle horn gets in my way if I need to lean forward.

Color should never be your deciding factor. Fit, Form, Function . . . and $!


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks tinyliny. Both saddles have the same height horn and both have a rough-out seat, is there something structurally about a barrel saddle that holds you in more? I'm thinking that would be good for skijoring although I've done just fine with that in my English saddle, so maybe I should stick with the trail saddle...which comes in both brown and black. Ugh! :lol: 

A reviewer of the barrel saddle said it was extremely comfortable on long trail rides, and a trusted barrel racing friend of mine said very good things about that saddle. It is more expensive than the trail saddle but both are within my budget. I know color shouldn't be a deciding factor but I've weighed out everything else I can think of and those stinking scales are still perfectly balanced! :think:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought you were looking for color opinions only; not saddle type. Hence why I didn't comment on the barrel saddle before. 

I have one saddle: A barrel racing saddle. Because that's what I primarily like to do with my horses. So I also trail ride in it, show locally in it, and everything. If I had endless amounts of money, sure, I'd have a saddle for each event. But I don't. So one it is. It fits me and it fits my horse. 

Barrel saddles have a higher cantle and deeper seat to "hold you in". The swells will also "fold around you" a little bit more. Some styles also have forward-set stirrups to help you in the turns. Barrel saddles will also have less leather on them to make them lighter. 










Now let's look at a cutting saddle for something to compare to. A cutting saddle with have a very flat seat because you want to be able to slide around a bit. Swells are flat on the rider side. So look at the shape of the seats and you'll see the difference.











What do you do with your horse most? As tinyliny said, the FIT of the saddle for your horse and for you should be the #1 factor. If the saddle you purchase doesn't fit your horse, you'll cause him pain.


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

I actually was just looking for color advice but it sort of snowballed from there! I work from home and was sort of half-listening to an all-staff meeting on the phone one day and started Paintshopping little saddles on a black horse that sort of looks like mine, and just wanted to hear what you all thought! If there's some taboo cardinal western no-no that I don't know about like NEVER put a tan saddle on a black horse, I trust you all to tell me :lol:

I know fit is crucial but I'm ordering online so I can't see which one fits better before I order it. If it doesn't fit I obviously won't keep it. Don't want my pony looking like this guy --> :evil:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the black in black would be amazing IF you did a color scheme with your clothing and the blanket. It would be SUPER stand out and flashy which is the entire point of show ettire.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Black on black, provided the saddle fits. If not for showing then go for whatever color you prefer, but in the Morgans you typically see dark tack on the dark horses.


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Yay, I have a Morgan too! Ohhh, western pleasure Morgans make my heart beat a little faster . 

I'm kind of partial to black on black too, with this stunning blue blanket under the saddle
Mayatex - Chaparral

Then again I showed up at the barn last week in jeans, a black shirt and purple vest, not thinking much of it. But by the time I changed into my breeches, boots and chaps (all of which are black), tacked my horse up in black tack and a black saddle pad, put my black helmet and dark sunglasses on and took my vest off because I was hot, I ended up looking like a nazgul from Lord of the Rings :lol: Note to self: black tack is fine but don't accidentally dress like death to go riding....


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Skijoring said:


> Yay, I have a Morgan too! Ohhh, western pleasure Morgans make my heart beat a little faster .
> 
> I'm kind of partial to black on black too, with this stunning blue blanket under the saddle
> Mayatex - Chaparral
> ...


Haha! That's awesome.


----------



## RideLifeAway (Dec 22, 2013)

Anything but the black one. 

Also look up artweaver. It's a free downloadable knock off version of photoshop that's what I use for all my photo work. 

I think I might actually have that last saddle lol. Hate synthetics, but it was my moms and it fit my horse better than my good leather one.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the black one the best. I think a real dark brown would also look good.


----------



## NoBigDeal (Jan 23, 2014)

If you want a contrast I'd go light. If you want to match I'd go black.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I am a fan of darker brown leather 99% of the time.


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the first saddle, and with oiling it darkened some. Ill post a picture for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

If you get it be sure the conchos are tight lol. I love this saddle. Its very comfy to ride in for long peroids of time


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I didn't read the entirety of the thread, but... that's a beautiful saddle <3


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

I think that the light oil or the black both look great. I'm partial to black tack on black horses, I kinda like just a _touch_ of the Nazgul look, haha! It's sleek, clean and a little bada**  

I think that the two tone medium/dark brown one doesn't go all that well - the color of the seat looks OK, but the darker brown of the skirt and fenders isn't so great with the horse.


----------



## SpinningAubrey (Nov 8, 2013)

Second or third. Not a fan of light oil on dark horses! And you could always go very bright on saddle pad with the black saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

If you had a brightly colored saddle pad, I think the black one would look great.


----------

